# At first a simple 2014 Forester upgrade



## sszyma (Feb 7, 2013)

I love Subarus. That being said the stock audio is beyond subpar. However, Subaru has made a lot of changes in the noise department since 2007 and this car is worlds quieter than the previous years.

To start the project the first order of business was some sound deadening. So far I have raamatted the exterior and interior door skins as well as the door cards with a layer of ensolite in between. I also raamatted the rear hatch area in the same manner. The goal of this builld was to start out slow, so for the interim I scored a good deal on a set of "factory upgraded" speaker which are a kicker KS series 6x9's for the doors and tweeters in the dash. I know they could be much better but, this is a interim upgrade. The nice thing about the speakers is that the 6x9's are screwed into the glass filled nylon frame so they will accomodate a set of image dynamics later on. The mounts actually securely mount to the door and seal very well against the door card. 

For a source unit I started with a CDE-149bt since the build quality of the controls was better than the 80PRS. However, this lasted for about a week since all I could hear was the internal fan. I bought another P99 (I have one in my WRX as well) to be done with the source unit upgrades for good. This will allow for some flexibility down the road when I go active. I have a coiled USB lightning cable in the DIN pocket for my ipod so I have access to digital files as the source.



In the amplifier area I just have a XD400/4 which runs the front doors and tweeters. The amp is mounted to a ABS panel with rig-nuts so it can easily be removed and the amp changed out.



Power starts at the battery with knu 4 gauge and a Audison fuse block. Subaru got sneaky and the battery has a CT on the positive terminal to further regulate charging to increase MPG.


----------



## sszyma (Feb 7, 2013)

Next will be a subwoofer. I would really like to mount the sub up front in the passenger footwell so this should be interesting.


----------



## sszyma (Feb 7, 2013)

Right now the P99 is overkill. I just ran the auto TA and EQ and with the "upgraded speakers" it doesn't sound half bad. I am also using a axxess aswc which worked perfectly. I still like my wired Sony remote from my xkr100 better though. Anyway, I will be changed out the door speakers and tweeters shortly. The doors will get image dynamics xs-69's and tweeters will be glassed into the A pillars. Going to try not to go overboard either. The only downside to the p99 as others stated before is the setup interface. The alpine was much better. Once you learn it though it is fast.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

My Alpine 137BTi will be here Monday, so I will take it out for a spin.


----------



## sszyma (Feb 7, 2013)

The alpine is nice and the Bluetooth works really well. I am putting the 149bt in the wife's 2009 forester since she is enamored with the fact that she can stream pandora. The nice thing abut her 2009 is that a 8" jl ported microsub fit perfectly under the passenger seat.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Subscribed


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I should note that mine is the Euro only version. I ordered it a month ago and have jumped through hoops to get it here lol.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

What's the difference with the euro only? Nice start btw. I had a '13 forester and I really hope that the update for '14 made a huge improvement as I felt like mine was from 90s. No sound insulation, horrible factory audio.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Alpine - Bluetooth - CDA-137BTi


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Loving all the Subies! My wife has a 2012 Forester (our 5th Subaru) that I will be upgrading once Im done with my 2012 Impreza Hatch.

One question, what is different with the P99 than the 80PRS when it comes to the Ipod? P99 is uses a true digital input?


----------



## sszyma (Feb 7, 2013)

I believe the 80prs uses the digital output as well along with the 137 and 139bt. Both manufactures license that ability from apple. I know I will get flamed for the iPod use but, it is extremely convienent. I like the 80prs, I just don't like the feel of the controls on the faceplate. That being said I use either the remote or swc's for the p99. Go figure.


----------



## sszyma (Feb 7, 2013)

Two updates: 

1. I noticed a small amount of high pitched whine in the 16kHz range which only occurs when the car is running, bummer. My grounds are good although the head unit is grounded at a different point possibly causing the loop. Since the XD amplifier is extremely easy to remove due to its mounting I tried the HD 600/4 amp that I have in the WRX. Noise is completely gone. Now I know that this is not the the best way to deal with noise but, I experienced this with amplifiers on my 02 impreza and no matter what I did for grounding and signal some amplifiers just had more noise. However, the XD amps should be pretty good in the noise department.

2. Dash tweeters need to go sooner rather than later. I think semi harsh would be the proper term. Even with the "upgraded" speakers it sounds amazing. Reading up on the board it appears that Dynaudio MD102's fair well for my type of placement.

I thought I was out of car audio and it starts all over again.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

sszyma said:


> I thought I was out of car audio and it starts all over again.



The first step for recovery, is admitting you have an addiction


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

In for Subie love.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Your Forester uses the same dash kit as my Impreza. Is that a Metra kit? I have the Scosche kit from Crutchfield and my 80PRS fits like crap.


----------



## sszyma (Feb 7, 2013)

This dash is the same as the 2012 impreza, crosstrek and the new style forester. Metra kit 8905 I believe. Unlike the previous forester you could order the JDM dash bezel for a standard double din. Instead of modifying the side brackets of the Metra kit, I used the factory metal brackets and secured the trim ring with adhesive to the single din pocket. The downside is that the trim ring is slightly recessed from the dash bezel. I can live with it. 

Also when installing the amplifier I shortened the heater ducts that protrude into the under seat space for a bit more room for wiring.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks. Hopefully with the new STi using the same chassis as my Impreza we will get the JDM option again as Im sure they are still using a standard width DD.


----------



## sszyma (Feb 7, 2013)

A few observations so far

The FM reception with the amplified factory antenna is not the greatest. I get some static here and there. It think it may be attributed to two things. The antenna is a short factory roof mount and the antenna amplifier was most likely tuned for the oem unit.

The "upgraded" dash tweeters are driving me nuts. I may try to tone them down since currently I am using auto eq.

Also how common is it to get picky about how well a CD was recorded? CD's that I had no problem with before I can find all sorts of faults with now!!


----------



## sszyma (Feb 7, 2013)

A few changes so far. I swapped the XD 400/4 for a HD600/4 with the rear channels bridged to run a temporary JL 8" microsub.




Wiring will be cleaned up tonight.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

What are your impressions of the 8" subwoofer?


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Curious as well. My IDQ12 just takes up waaaay to much space


----------



## sszyma (Feb 7, 2013)

chithead said:


> What are your impressions of the 8" subwoofer?


I like it. I have a 2007 WRX wagon which has a single IDQ12 which although works and sounds very good takes up space. The JL 8" sounds very natural. I have it crossed over at [email protected] I may bump the slope to 18 or 12db and see how it sounds.


----------



## 13SQCivic (Sep 29, 2013)

Looks a lot like what I intend to run if I keep the p99. How do you like the HD amp? I just picked up a 900/5 to run mine.


----------



## sszyma (Feb 7, 2013)

I like the HD amp. In the next few months the 600/4 will make its way back in to the WRX and 900/5 will be placed in the forester. That will allow me to go active.


----------



## 13SQCivic (Sep 29, 2013)

I plan to run these pioneer components active too. Just don't know if I needed the p99. I guess it allows for further upgrade down the line though like you suggested.


----------



## sszyma (Feb 7, 2013)

You won't be disappointed with the P99 it has enough flexibility to satisfy most and looks good at the same time. I doubt their will be a market for a head unit like the P99 in the future so go for it.


----------



## 13SQCivic (Sep 29, 2013)

I just hate that Honda integrated the whole radio into the dash. I have 2 options, buy the metra kit that fits bad and doesn't match the other parts (theyre black metal) or buy the navigation panel that just has a blank opening which matches, and then figure out how to mount it in there lol. Plus I have a screen above that which won't work with the p99. Thought about some kind of stealth install but everyone says the p99 looks good lit up. Whats your opinion on aesthetics while it's on?


----------



## sszyma (Feb 7, 2013)

Night shot


----------



## 13SQCivic (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for posting that! Looks pretty clean. I like the simplicity opposed to a big touchscreen.


----------



## bdagosti (Mar 28, 2014)

Did you enter the engine bay through the passenger side or driver side? I'm trying to find the best spot to route my amp power to the battery.

Thanks!


----------



## bdagosti (Mar 28, 2014)

For the 2014, there seems to be a good spot inside the driver's side fender that leads into the engine bay. Any thoughts?


----------

